

Ask HN: Am I being too spammy with my HN comments? - robeastham

I recently scratched my own itch and created a résumé building app called Mighty CV. I'm doing some split testing to ensure that my beta sign up page is converting well before I make the move to advertise it more widely. I'm currently getting about a 33% conversion from visitors to sign-up and feel that this figure could be improved. I suspect my red white and blue color scheme is not helping. So I've been keeping my eye open for posts on HN that relate to job hunting, employment or résumés. I then try and post a relevant and sometimes insightful comment which also mentions that you can sign up for the Mighty CV beta.<p>Problem is this is beginning to feel a bit too spammy. I've only done it a handful of times but wondered what you guys thought? Am I being too cautious here or should I quit doing it. Remember I usually try to write something insightful as well as link to my site. Your thoughts on this matter would be greatly appreciated.<p>P.S. You can sign up for the private beta at:<p>http://www.mightycv.com<p>P.P.S. Hope that doesn't seem too spammy :)
======
JacobAldridge
I'd also put some more information about you the the product in your HN
profile (you currently only have the url).

This adds credibility to your comments, and also provides a non-spammy place
to promote the product (since people will only view your profile if they're
interested in learning more about you or Mighty CV).

(Feel free to see, and provide feedback on my HN profile where I do the same.)

------
RBerenguel
This feels like my method of blog post promotion. I read the posts where I
comment carefully, if they fit with "me", I write a relevant and interesting
comment (trying to add my grain of salt to whatever the post was about), and a
link back to some relevant post in my own blog. Some days I feel like I'm
spamming, some days I feel that I'm just doing what I should. Who knows? Try
to be faithful to yourself: if you add to the conversation, I don't think that
adding a back link is a problem: it can solve a problem for one out of a
hundred. If it can, and would only bother one out of a hundred other readers,
I don't think this is a problem.

And no, I won't post a link to a relevant post now ;)

------
mindcrime
Hasn't bothered me yet, FWIW. I don't think _most_ people will mind unless you
start posting your link in nearly every thread. At some point it starts to
become obnoxious, spammy and annoying, but it's subjective.

That said, there will always be "that guy" (or girl) who sees one link to your
service/product and immediately starts wailing and moaning "oh noes, spam!"
You can't please everybody.

------
robeastham
Thought I'd provide a link to an example of a comment I made yesterday that
mentioned Mighty CV:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2286295>

This comment was part of the discussion for the HN submission 'Everyone thinks
they're hiring the top 1%', it's an interesting post from way back in 2005.

------
pestaa
As long as you're providing value and/or mature discussions about topics that
help not only you but the next entrepreneur to you, I think it's a win-win for
everyone.

If there is a numerical limit when people get fed up with your business,
you'll find out. In case there is, this submission is a bad shot.

------
blindfly
I think the website should tell me about the product before asking for my
e-mail address. I visited and the only thing I saw the a box begging for my
address. As of now I still know nothing about the product.

~~~
robeastham
Do you think I should perhaps switch the request box to the bottom of the
page? This way the 'Benefits' would appear first? This would push the sign-up
box below the fold but I guess this might be better if it appeared to you like
I was begging for your email. Any one else care to comment?

